# FA ETA?



## ryokukitsune (Jul 12, 2008)

well i know they are on the way but there haven't been any update posts, I'm sure all the admins are busy but I'm curious for an update ^^ FA is a daily stop for my interweb needs even if its a 404 page so i guess I'll find out eventualy on my own lol.

you guys are doing a good job keep it up! Ima gona donate after i gets ma first paycheck!


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 12, 2008)

You might try looking at some of the newer threads in the Site Discussion section.  I'm sure I remember seeing something about when the servers would arrive.


----------



## LimeyKat (Jul 12, 2008)

It's getting a little ridiculous to expect people to leaf through different threads for bits of info that ought to be getting posted here.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=22621


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 12, 2008)

Updates to downtime aren't what this section is intended for, methinks.  Info is being posted in the Site Discussion section, where it can be discussed, and the Site Status section, where it can't, and thus can't be buried under said discussions.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 12, 2008)

I think what they're complaining about is that not enough is being posted into the Site Status forum, Rhainor.


----------



## Ferrous_Oxide (Jul 12, 2008)

I am not complaining about the time frame because I know everyone is probably working their butts off, but I have noticed a little bit of silence as of late and yeah it has been hard sieving through threads to try and keep updated on it. I can understand where they are coming from.


----------



## JustAnotherFur (Jul 13, 2008)

It will be nice to have things back to normal.


----------



## uncia (Jul 13, 2008)

JustAnotherFur said:


> It will be nice to have things back to normal.


Back in the old days the goal was nirvana: lower targets these days?
_*nods*_ "Normal" is very much a state of mind for FA, too, but roll-on that again.


----------



## BlazeArctic (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if I heard correctly, but is it true that FA should be back up and running in early August?


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 14, 2008)

BlazeArctic said:


> I'm not sure if I heard correctly, but is it true that FA should be back up and running in early August?



Good question.  *looks around for someone with an answer*


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 14, 2008)

BlazeArctic said:


> I'm not sure if I heard correctly, but is it true that FA should be back up and running in early August?



I remember reading something about "July 24th", but I can't remember the rest of the post or where it was.  I *think* it was talking about the arrival of one of the new servers.  Personally, I estimate (and it is an *estimate*) around a week after all the new hardware has arrived.


----------



## Chevallier LaChance (Jul 14, 2008)

BlazeArctic said:


> I'm not sure if I heard correctly, but is it true that FA should be back up and running in early August?


 That cant be right....


----------



## RCRuskin (Jul 14, 2008)

uncia said:


> Back in the old days the goal was nirvana: lower targets these days?
> _*nods*_ "Normal" is very much a state of mind for FA, too, but roll-on that again.



Normal? Downtime seems to be the norm...


----------



## uncia (Jul 14, 2008)

RCRuskin said:


> Normal? Downtime seems to be the norm...


Hey, I didn't ask for "targets" to be lowered _quite_ that much... :/

Seriously though, compared with the "wading through molasses" which FA had to be nursed through for most of the second half of 2006 and first couple of months of 2007 (painfully for the community), when it has been up since then it /has/ been generally fast.
That sort of "normal" I can live with better...


----------



## Kitch (Jul 14, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> I remember reading something about "July 24th", but I can't remember the rest of the post or where it was.  I *think* it was talking about the arrival of one of the new servers.  Personally, I estimate (and it is an *estimate*) around a week after all the new hardware has arrived.


That was the original ship date for Trogdor, the new file server.  It was soon revised by HP to as early as July 16.


----------



## yak (Jul 14, 2008)

Updated the status thread. My apologies for not doing that sooner.


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 14, 2008)

yak said:


> Updated the status thread. My apologies for not doing that sooner.


Thanks man, I was wondering why there hadn't been an update, but 'tis always ok. You guys are working your fuzzy tails off!!! XD (or maybe not... *protects tail*)


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 14, 2008)

lionbear01 said:


> Thanks man, I was wondering why there hadn't been an update, but 'tis always ok. You guys are working your fuzzy tails off!!! XD (or maybe not... *protects tail*)


Just as fan FYI the hard drives arrive tomorrow and I'll start stress testing them right away.

Will post pictures, too.


----------



## Balto.Woof (Jul 14, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Just as fan FYI the hard drives arrive tomorrow and I'll start stress testing them right away.
> 
> Will post pictures, too.



Cool!  Fap material.:twisted:


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 15, 2008)

yak said:


> Updated the status thread. My apologies for not doing that sooner.



Y'know, if you any of you guys would keep me informed (through any means; get a Twitter account or something), I'd be more than happy to update the status thread for ya.


----------



## lionbear01 (Jul 15, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Just as fan FYI the hard drives arrive tomorrow and I'll start stress testing them right away.
> 
> Will post pictures, too.



Cool! Thanks for maintaining everything, because without you guys, we probably wouldn't have FA. I'm excited about the hard drives, and they're coinciding with the arrival of my PC drawing tablet, so I'm double-excited! 

P.S. Also cool that you're gonna post pictures, because I don't think I've ever seen a server at all before.


----------



## Ash-Fox (Jul 15, 2008)

BlazeArctic said:


> I'm not sure if I heard correctly, but is it true that FA should be back up and running in early August?


Yes.


----------



## yak (Jul 15, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Y'know, if you any of you guys would keep me informed (through any means; get a Twitter account or something), I'd be more than happy to update the status thread for ya.



IRC is my only means of communication nowadays, I am afraid. I'm almost always on.


----------



## Veedway (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay, so the new stuff is cool, ordered and whatever 
I only have one question (maybe it was posted here earlier and I missed it, never mind)
Are there going to be any changes for the site itself (New features etc.) ?


----------



## EQINOX (Jul 15, 2008)

Veedway said:


> Okay, so the new stuff is cool, ordered and whatever
> I only have one question (maybe it was posted here earlier and I missed it, never mind)
> Are there going to be any changes for the site itself (New features etc.) ?



I was thinking the same that perhaps a shiny new theme for the shiny new servers


----------



## Kanic (Jul 15, 2008)

BlazeArctic said:


> I'm not sure if I heard correctly, but is it true that FA should be back up and running in early August?


 
I hope it's earlier than that ^^


----------

